# VW/VV Batteries Help



## Hanru Vorster (25/9/14)

Hi,

Want some information on what battery I should get for my setup?

I just bought my Nautilus Mini and its working nicely, however i feel i can get more out of it.

My setup so far:

1. Nautilus Mini (1.8ohm) coils
2. Evod Kanger Mega Battery

What I am looking for:

1. Long lasting battery, at least 2 days ( I like to vape a lot)
2. I like the look of the MVP V2 (box shaped)
3. I want it to be VW/VV with a screen

Just wanted to know what you guys suggest for the Nautilus mini , and possibly where to find them in SA?

I am a Student and don't have thousands to spend so I ask politely that you guys keep that in mind.

Regards

Hanru


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Want some information on what battery I should get for my setup?
> 
> ...


Hi there @Hanru Vorster

Based on your specific need and the fact that you like the design of it, I would say the mvp 2 is a clearcut winner!

It's a great piece of kit and very highly rated by all of the owners.

here's a link to the vape king website of the mvp 2 : http://vapeking.co.za/#/product/57


I see you're based in Pretoria. They also have a pretoria agent. Check their website for the contact number.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

The MVP is a great way to start, keep an eye on the classifieds for a good deal. Personally I would go for something a bit more powerful like a Hana clone that goes up to 20 or 30 watts, this opens the door for future upgrades like drippers and rebuildable tank atomizers but does come with a moderately higher price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hanru Vorster (25/9/14)

Sweet! Glad to hear that the MVP V2 will be a good fit for it. I like the way the Hana look like, so simplistic.
I will jsut have to ask Vape king if they do sell the parts for that kit separately.


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Sweet! Glad to hear that the MVP V2 will be a good fit for it. I like the way the Hana look like, so simplistic.
> I will jsut have to ask Vape king if they do sell the parts for that kit separately.


Which parts are you referring to bud?


----------



## Hanru Vorster (25/9/14)

1.2600Mah MVP variable voltage battery with USB port
2.Usb cable to charge, Mini usb, USB A and Iphone

Dont want the iClear 30

Not sure what the bevel part is? http://vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0.html


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/9/14)

Hanru,

The MVP is a very good workhorse and great for all-day vaping even if it's a little under-powered in the output range when compared to the Hana / Cana clones. The screen for the MVP is only active when adjusting voltage or wattage, or when checking the resistance / battery voltage or the puff count. The MVPs passthrough charging abilty saved my butt many times before.

Do not underestimate the Vision Spinner 2 (1650mAh) and the Innokin Itaste CLK 1280 (1280mAh) series either. Variable voltage alone already makes for a vastly different vaping experience. Like it's bigger MVP brother, the CLK allows passthrough charging while vaping as well where the Vision spinner does not. The Spinner would sport a longer vape time though. The Spinner would require an external charger where the CLK would use the supplied USB cable.

Also do not discount the 20W T-MAX S80 series which has a huge 5000mAh battery to boot, but still comes in at under 1K.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

The "bevel" is a "beauty ring" just like the one that comes with the nautilus tanks. It's just used to cover up the threads on the connector between the mod and the atty. The MVP from VapeKing is a good deal even if you never used that crappy atomizer, I consider that to be more of a deal sweetening freebie than a usable atomiser anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (25/9/14)

Thank you guys!

I have been reading about these mods for a while I was just uncertain on how they would perform with my Nautilus mini.
I especially like the fact that these can be charged while vaping. This EVOD kanger is not so hot, and takes 3 hours to charge after each day.

I appreciate the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/9/14)

The 'Bevel' part is just a beauty ring, similar to the one that came with your Nautilus Mini. 
The one on the nautilus Mini only fits onto the outer side of an E-Go adapter, where the MVP has three sets of threads on the 510 connector. One that allows you to use an e-go style atomizer like the Evod or Mini Protank 2/3 without removing the ring and also allows a flush fit & support for 22mm atomizers with the standard 510 connector like the Nautilus Mini.

E-Go & 510 connectors highlighted here.

Oh, and you might want to look at this thread too while headed in that direction.


----------



## Mike (25/9/14)

I'd seriously consider a DNA30 or similar. Firstly you can swap batteries which adds to the longevity of it. Secondly 10W draw will lost as long whether you're on a 10W or 30W device. Thirdly it can go up to 30W for if you ever want to. Yes it'll cost almost R400 more in the long run, but you'll end up with something that might save you from upgrading for a long while as well as the posibility of being able to keep spare batteries that you can replace quickly at any time as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (25/9/14)

Thank you Carel, I will give that thread a good read!


----------



## Hanru Vorster (25/9/14)

I have a question on the Hana.

I see you get the Hana and the Hana Clone.
Is the Hana Clone a rippof of the Hana?


----------



## Mike (25/9/14)

Yea. Most things are cloned. The original will set you back around R3k IIRC. Vapeclub is always careful to bring in the best quality clones though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (25/9/14)

That is a leap in price WOW!
I will do some more research on this topic.


----------



## Mike (25/9/14)

The MVP used to be top-notch but with these new regulated mods that have become popular, it's rarely worth spending what they cost new. In the US you can pick them up for around $40 which would be reasonable, but they're so close in price to each other locally that the DNA30 / Sig50. It's a pity you missed these that @Al3x was selling

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/world-vaping-day-sigelei-madness.5310/

Really cool device!


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

You'll also find that in most cases the original or authentic versions of electronic or mechanical mods are vary hard to come by. Unfortunately the Chinese cloners seem to be much better at keeping up with demand than the original creators

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

I was wondering if you guys might know where I can find the iTaste vv/vw v3 in SA?


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> I was wondering if you guys might know where I can find the iTaste vv/vw v3 in SA?


 
Hi there @Hanru Vorster

It seems that Vapourmountain and Skybluevaping are out of stock on this item.

Perhaps try get in touch with @Oupa to see when and if they will have more stock of this.

Another possible, slightly more expensive vv/vw option could perhaps be the SVD?

Variable Voltage: Voltage can be adjusted from 3.0V – 6.0V in .1 volt increments
Variable Wattage: Wattage can be adjusted from 3.0W – 15.0W in .5 watts increments
 
Hope this helps


----------



## Moist (2/10/14)

I have a MVP 2.0 available in the classifieds(it's about 3 weeks old), and live in Pretoria(really really close to you as well).


----------



## Melinda (2/10/14)

@Yiannaki thanks for the tag but we don't currently stock hardware.

@Vape Witch from The Steamery has them on her site, and states it's in stock http://thesteamery.co.za/electronic/29-innokin-itase-vv-800mah.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

Yiannaki thanks for informing me that they do sell them, I will hear from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

Thanx Melinda.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

@Hanru Vorster, consider this one ....

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/innokin-itaste-clk-1280mah-vv/

Edit: I see @Oupa doest have the specs on his web site, here is some info on it: http://www.innokin.com/index.php/product-listings/product/27-itaste-clk-1280


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Yiannaki thanks for informing me that they do sell them, I will hear from them.



A pleasure bud 

Let us know if you come right! Oh and if you do, don't forget to post pics in the Vapemail thread


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/14)

Mvp rocks and is an awesome starter device. I still use mine daily and love it. 
Buuuuttt like most guys are saying you will be looking at something more powerful soon soon (like soon lol) so Hana is a definite winner. 

Good luck and vape on


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

Yah Sir Vape, I am planning on buying a Hana but for the moment i am poor xD. 
Thanks for the specs bumblebee. Guys this might be a stupid question but how do you guys tag the people in your posts? Is it by simply putting an @ sign before the name?


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Yah Sir Vape, I am planning on buying a Hana but for the moment i am poor xD.
> Thanks for the specs bumblebee. Guys this might be a stupid question but how do you guys tag the people in your posts? Is it by simply putting an @ sign before the name?


yip, start with the @ and start typing the name without a space after the @, after the first 3 characters a selection menu will pop up where you're typing, the pick one 

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

Sweet @BumbleBee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

Oh looky looky, Vape Den has one too:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/itazte-clk1280-now-available-vape-den.5512/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

The price looks good!! Ty ty


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

@Yiannaki that SVD is flippen Amazing!! Just to make sure, you are talking about this one right? http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries/Innokin_SVD_Excludes_Battery_and_charger

Might save up and buy this in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> @Yiannaki that SVD is flippen Amazing!! Just to make sure, you are talking about this one right? http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries/Innokin_SVD_Excludes_Battery_and_charger
> 
> Might save up and buy this in the future.


Yep 

That's the one bud!

It's a super mod and we'll worth its price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

Looks sick!!! Its just so long, freaking lightsaber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (2/10/14)

Size doesn't matter...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Looks sick!!! Its just so long, freaking lightsaber.


Pictures can be slightly deceiving. It's definitely not small 

The funny thing is that over time, one adjusts/changes their opinion as they're exposed to different mods.

When I first saw a picture of a reo I thought to myself "I would never own one because it looks so odd." Here I am two reos later, and considering a third

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (2/10/14)

@Yiannaki and @Melinda the only problem is traveling with it. But i guess you get use to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (2/10/14)

you do and rather quickly as well, once you use the SVD and realise what an awesome device it is the size of it will be insignificant. Derick had a guy at work that is borrowing his at the moment to see if the size will bother him, and after 2 day's he is thinking of trying to convince Derick to sell it to him he loves it!! It really is a spectacular device, but like everything Vaping related, you will find the guys that really doesn't like it either, so just make sure you are not one of them. If I remember @Rob Fisher doesn't like the SVD very much, might what to find out his reasons so you can hear both sides of the story before you invest in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

Melinda said:


> you do and rather quickly as well, once you use the SVD and realise what an awesome device it is the size of it will be insignificant. Derick had a guy at work that is borrowing his at the moment to see if the size will bother him, and after 2 day's he is thinking of trying to convince Derick to sell it to him he loves it!! It really is a spectacular device, but like everything Vaping related, you will find the guys that really doesn't like it either, so just make sure you are not one of them. If I remember @Rob Fisher doesn't like the SVD very much, might what to find out his reasons so you can hear both sides of the story before you invest in it.



I think because it was my first REAL mod and I found the working of the system a bit dicky I hated it right from day one... I'm still convinced that there was an intermittent fault with my first one and it just put me off for life... a bit later on I got my first Sigelei and have loved Sigelei's ever since!

But thousands of people loved their SVD's and maybe I was just unlucky...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

